# Want to buy small 1 bed caravan anyone know where or how



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Help lol


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

philly said:


> Help lol


Hi Philly
Have you had any luck on the Caravan yet


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Monty said:


> Hi Philly
> Have you had any luck on the Caravan yet


Do they have caravans in Cyprus? I've never seen one!

Donna


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Help lol


Hi Philly,

My husband says he saw a caravan for sale in the Cyprus Trader but he's not sure how big or how much.

Hope the weathers nice there cos it's freezin here!

Donna


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

bert said:


> Do they have caravans in Cyprus? I've never seen one!
> 
> Donna



Me neither idea for a business lol:eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Me neither idea for a business lol:eyebrows:


There are a couple of tatty caravan parks in the Polis area. Maybe someone there would know if there are any for sale.


----------

